# Biken im Teutoburger Wald



## rigger (26. April 2003)

Hi! 

Wollte mal fragen wer von euch so im Teutoburger Wald biked?
Oder ob ihr da gute Locatins zum Fahren kennt.


----------



## sevenofnine (2. Mai 2003)

Re:

Klar geh ich im Teuto biken, wo den sonst ?   als Osnabrücker.

Gruß seven...............


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (2. Mai 2003)

wo fährst du denn da so, wir waren neulich mal beim hockenden weib oder wie das heißt!


----------



## sevenofnine (2. Mai 2003)

Re:
jo da war ich auch schon aber bis nach Ibbenbüren ist mir zu weit.
Komme aus Lotte und fahre immer Richtung GM Hütte oder Natrup-Hagen in den Teuto. Da gibt es auch eine ausgeschilderte Runde eines 27 km Crosslaufs. Bin ich auch schon gelaufen ist aber zu extrem. Von der Stecke aus führen dann noch andere Runden ab, sodas man verlängern kann.
Wo wohnst Du ? Fährst Du eher Forstautobahn oder ordentlich knackig ?
Gruß seven.................


----------



## rigger (2. Mai 2003)

also wir ( 2 leutz, hoffentlich bald mehr) kommen aus schüttorf, von dir aus auffer 30 richtung holland, und biken da immer in bad bentheim in den klippen bei der freilichtbühne!
dat ist erst 2km forstautobahn und dann ein paar kilometer singletrails und dann zum schluss noch ne schöne schnelle abfahrt!


----------



## sevenofnine (3. Mai 2003)

Moin,
wie viele Kilometer sind das und wie lange fahrt Ihr ? wenn´s sich lohnt könnn wir ja mal zusammen  
Gruß seven................


----------



## rigger (3. Mai 2003)

ich schätze mal das sind so 10 bis 15 km. man kann da bis zu 3 std. fahren, dann hat man das meiste schon gesehen. es gibt da aber immer wieder kleine ab und auffahrten, dat war im mittelalter ein sandsteinbruch und ist im laufe der jahrhunderte zugewuchert.
das ist insgesamt nich so heftig! 
Also biketechnisch bist du ja ziemlich gut ausgestattet, mein kumpel hat nur ein ungefedertes hardtail und ich ein trekkingbike mit federgabel, was langsam den geist aufgibt . aber kauf mir bald ein neues mtb.  

wir könnten uns dann ja mal treffen, bei dir oder bei mir is egal, und mal son bisschen zeigen wo wir/du fahren/fährst!


----------



## Tarek (4. Mai 2003)

Moin,
südlich von Osnabrück kann man sehr gut fahren.  Hauptgebiet ist dort der Dörenberg zwischen GM-Hütte und Bad Iburg. Von dort aus kann man dann ganz gut in alle möglichen Richtungen touren. Bei Radel Bluschke in Osnabrück und in Bad Iburg ist jeden Samstag um 14.00 Treffpunkt für CC-Touren. Viel Spaß dabei.
Tarek


----------



## rigger (5. Mai 2003)

Bd Iburg is mir ein bisschen weit? Aber nach  Osna könnte man ja mal samstags hinkommen.


----------



## rigger (5. Mai 2003)

Bd Iburg is mir ein bisschen weit? Aber nach  Osna könnte man ja mal samstags hinkommen.


----------



## Tarek (5. Mai 2003)

moin, 
der unterschied ist nur, dass die osnabrücker meisten auch richtung Bad  Iburg fahren. Allerdings mit dem bike. Da mein bike in Iburg steht, fahr ich immer von dort aus los. 

gruß tarek


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sevenofnine (5. Mai 2003)

@ tarek

so ist es, hast Du ein Glück. Ich fahre erst immer 23 km Strasse bis ich in Iburg bin. 

Gruß seven..............


----------



## rigger (5. Mai 2003)

Ist das bei euch das einzige bikegebiet mit vernünftigen Trails?

Hinkommen nachiburg könnte ich schon, hab ja ein Auto zur verfügung.


----------



## Tarek (5. Mai 2003)

moin, 
iburg ist nur ein guter ausgangspunkt und alles ist dicht beieinander. 
die gegen um tecklenburg soll auch ganz gut sein. außerdem gibt es in der nähe von ibbenbüren angeblich auch ein paar gute trails. die habe ich aber bicht gefunden!
viel spaß beim suchen!
tarek


----------



## FunRun (12. Juni 2003)

hallöchen,
ich komme aus nordhorn, bike bisher im steinbruch bei bentheim (greetz to rigger&co, oder in riesenbeck.
würde mich freuen wenn sich noch ein paar leute finden würden!


greetz


----------



## Booga (12. Juni 2003)

Geil, hätte nie gedacht das welche aus Nordhorn und Schüttdorf kommen, ich bin hier aus Neuenhaus. Bitte rigger und Fun Run, meldet euch mal bei mir, wir sind zwei Leute die auch gerne biken, fast jedes Wochende zum Teuto fahren und Abends ne runde nach Nordhorn zu den Sieben Seen drehen. Also, wäre wirklich nett wenn ihr euch mal melden würdet! Dann würden wir schon zu viert sein die hier in der nähe Nordhorn biken gehen können!


----------



## Martinbaby (15. Juni 2003)

War mal im Weserbergland, glaube das war auch der Teuteburger Wald, Herrmannsdenkmal, Externsteine, etc. 

s. Kurze Infos auf meiner HP


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Booga (15. Juni 2003)

Jau, war auch schon beim Hermannsdenkmal und bei den Externsteine, das Hermannsdenkmal ist größer als man denkt, nur was es mit diesen eingehauenen Steinbildern bei den Externsteine aufsich hat hab ich vergessen, mensch was war das denn noch mal?


----------



## Martinbaby (23. Juni 2003)

was für Steinbilder denn? hab ich gar nich gesehen! War aber trotzdem geil dort!


----------



## Booga (23. Juni 2003)

Wenn man nicht die Treppen hoch geht, sondern rechts vorbei, dann sieht man se, sind aber nicht groß!


----------



## mpaul (25. August 2003)

Hallo,

ich und ein Kollege biken auch hier im Raum. Auch des öfteren auf dem Hermannsweg. Nach Bad Bentheim wollten wir auch mal die Tage vorbeikommen, angeblich soll ja ein cooler Weg über den Berg in Schüttorf anfangen. Vielleicht habt ihr ja Lust mal gemeinsam zu biken.

Meldet euch mal
     Micha


----------



## Booga (29. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von mpaul _
> *Hallo,
> 
> ich und ein Kollege biken auch hier im Raum. Auch des öfteren auf dem Hermannsweg. Nach Bad Bentheim wollten wir auch mal die Tage vorbeikommen, angeblich soll ja ein cooler Weg über den Berg in Schüttorf anfangen. Vielleicht habt ihr ja Lust mal gemeinsam zu biken.
> ...



Ich sag dir, das Wetter is im Moment hier nicht besonders einladent! Ich bin vorrübergehend außer Gefecht gesetzt, besser gesagt mein Bike, aber ich denke das ich große und kleine Touren sowieso in Zukunft komplett meiden werde, mein Giant AC Team hatte ich ja Anfangs noch so aufgebaut das man halbwegs die Berge mit hochkommt, obwohl sich rigger und die anderen schon gewundert haben, das ich mit dem Teil irgendwo hoch will! Derzeit hat sich mein Dämpfer verabschiedet, warte jetzt auf nen neuen und zu Wheinachten kommt ne Junior oder ne Super T rein und dann is endgültig schluss mit Touren, mein Budda 4130 wartet auch noch auf seine Fertigstellung! Ach, rigger, ich hab nen guten Draht zum Bike Laden in Bad Bentheim!


----------



## huber.wettringe (15. Oktober 2003)

Tach auch, komme aus Wettringen und bike ab und zu rund ums hockende Weib und in Bad Bentheim suche aber immer nach neuen trails

Gruß hubaer


----------



## rigger (16. Oktober 2003)

Hallo!

Schau mal ins Nordrhein-Westfalen Forum unter Wer düst im Teuto, da haben wir uns meistens verabredet!


----------

